# So the new format?!



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Do you like it or not? I guess I will have to adapt because I don’t like change.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

To adapt means you're changing.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

It's a little easier on dark mode.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah I find the dark mode is more relaxing to look at. I used to have a website with almost the same thing. Black and grey background with white text.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

How do we get “dark mode”?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I miss dark mode too. I don't see any option for changing the color


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

found it, but its not the same. upper right corner you'll see three dots in a row. click that then dark mode


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

dark mode is good


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I like it, way more easier to navigate on my phone.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I hate it. I'm not on a phone.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I see membership costs have gone up


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

"Conform or be cast out." Neil Peart (in Subdivisions by Rush)


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Mooh said:


> "Conform or be cast out." Neil Peart (in Subdivisions by Rush)


or just adapt because we need to improve on things that no longer work


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I find way too much information on the screen thats deticated to everything but what a specific post has to say.
The joined , # posts , show full signature, etc is now repeated everywhere you look a billion times.
2 inches of screen space deticated to someone saying..." ya I like that guitar"...seems silly to me.

MAybe the powere that be can work on an " no frills option" button


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I just realized there is NO EDIT button for a posted entry...........get rid on the other options and add the edit

nevermind....I found it.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Are there going to be those stupid pop up notifications in the bottom right all the time? Hate the things, don't want them.
On a desktop, doesn't look too bad. Once I get on my tablet, I'm sure I'll have more to say.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

you can still edit your own post. It's still the only forum I have been on where you cannot delete your own post


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Okay, already found something I don't like.
I have to click to open a signature fully. It should display all the time, and not have to click.
To edit, click the three dots on the top right.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

This is brutal. Absolutely hate it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> "Conform or be cast out." Neil Peart (in Subdivisions by Rush)


@Mooh* (and anyone else with a star)* Roll your mouse pointer slowly over the star in the bottom right of your avatar pic. Looks like we are all "Lifetime Premium" members. Did this new format save us having to pay an annual subscription fee for the remainder of our lives? Maybe I have that wrong??!!


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

I haven't really navigated too much yet, but here's my 2 cents. I don't mind change, but struggle at times with things that work well already are altered. I am fully and very well aware that when these type of changes happen, it's a work in progress and changes must have taken quite some time. As most have chimed in already, both light and dark are not so easy on the eyes, but I'm sure they can be tweaked. I'm not a fan of websites making my desktop seem like a mobile phone. My desktop rules I dont want it to look like a phone app. I do like the way the red stands out and makes it easy to find certain things. I'm sure there are more things as I start to navigate the site that may be working better. I'm sure a happy medium will come into play as the growing pains dissipate.


----------



## Admin (Aug 16, 2016)

Hey All,

this is gonna be the last post I do here, if you have more questions, please bring them to the feedback thread 

can't promise to be on these off topic ones 



dtsaudio said:


> Okay, already found something I don't like.
> I have to click to open a signature fully. It should display all the time, and not have to click.
> To edit, click the three dots on the top right.


As mentioned here edits, are in the 3 dot menu on your post, and dark mode is in the 3 dot menu up in the top right of the forum.

These pop-ups you are seeing will not display if you dismiss them. clicking away from the screen should sometimes work, but I've found either hitting the grey "X" or the "Never" is more consistent in my experience.

You can expand signatures permanently in your settings and preferences, as they are sent to "show more" by default. You can get to the preferences by clicking on your avatar in the top right and selecting it off the drop down menu.

Again, I really want your feedback, because that's how we all know what to change, or how to change it in the way you want, but I will only be looking in the community thread.

Cheers,
Gerrit


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

I think it absolutely SUCKS that we lost all our trade ratings and feedback. I can't find anything of that nature. That was one of the best things about this place was knowing you could order a guitar all the way across the country and pay EMT and not have to fret about getting ripped off. We already lost them once in 2015 and now we don't have any system at all , I think this will damage the forum BIGTIME.
EDIT: hopefully these will be unpacked as admin stated. Really hoping we don't lose them. Everything else is just aesthetics that will just take some time to adjust . And I notice it's a lot faster so LOVING that.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Different . It will take some time to adapt but will give it a shot. Not seeing the blocking option anymore. Its a use full option.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Ch-ch-changes
(Turn and face the strange)
Ch-ch-changes


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Well that caught me off guard.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

focused reading is much better


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> focused reading is much better


I also turned OFF sigs. Also much better.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Will outside pics re -appear or we will never see them again ?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Not fond of it. I dont like change at my age but its a another freekin world out there !!


----------



## MFW777 (Aug 3, 2017)

Canadian Guitar Forum - pay to go “Premium” in US Dollars???


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

How can i access my feedback section?


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

MFW777 said:


> Canadian Guitar Forum - pay to go “Premium” in US Dollars???


WTF. Sorry, but if that is the case, then once my premium membership expires, I may not be back. Not the money so much as the principle.
This is the Canadian guitar forum.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Whats with the sexual advertisement at every 3 replies ?!?


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sucks . I do not see the point of changing something that worked fine . Tried to post a classified and was unable to load pics . And pay in US funds ?? That's just an insult . Who owns this site now ?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Way to go GC, screwed things up for a lot of us senior contributors. Nest time, ask before changing evrything. I'm so [email protected]#$ out of here


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

jb welder said:


> I hate it. I'm not on a phone.


I am on my phone and I still don’t like it. Look at the ads. Too many for my liking. Thought I was reading a reply when in fact it was a stupid ad.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

audiorep2 said:


> Sucks . I do not see the point of changing something that worked fine . Tried to post a classified and was unable to load pics . And pay in US funds ?? That's just an insult . Who owns this site now ?


you base all your items you sell on the US market so what’s the difference?


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

The ads are utterly obnoxious.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Ow. My eyes.


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Chitmo said:


> you base all your items you sell on the US market so what’s the difference?


The difference is I have Cdn funds in Paypal . I do not have US funds there .


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

greco said:


> @Mooh* (and anyone else with a star)* Roll your mouse pointer slowly over the star in the bottom right of your avatar pic. Looks like we are all "Lifetime Premium" members. Did this new format save us having to pay an annual subscription fee for the remainder of our lives? Maybe I have that wrong??!!
> View attachment 320966


Like others I don't have a star and it just says registered. A while ago it was suggested on here to try the 'dark' form....I did then and it sucked. Searching around and finding the 3 dots to edit seems a step backwards to.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Frenchy99 said:


> Whats with the sexual advertisement at every 3 replies ?!?


Where? I don't see anything!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> I am on my phone and I still don’t like it. Look at the ads. Too many for my liking. Thought I was reading a reply when in fact it was a stupid ad.


Since I opened this page my ad blocker has blocked 11 ads. It doesn't block that many when I'm on some ofmthose "other" sites.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I just went back to the open mic page.....almost everything is highlighted as if it's never been read. Oh yeah, the red sucks too.


----------



## Prsman (Feb 13, 2016)

Where’s my inbox?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Prsman said:


> Where’s my inbox?


Click on your image, upper right, and select conversations.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Too much clutter. I can do without the adds disguised as posts and I can also do without “recommended reading” thank you very much. Dark or light mode does not have a good feel about it.


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

I like it... intuitive and easy transition from the old format.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I've noticed both my Strat and Tele have better tone and more sustain since this new software came online.  🤔😉😁


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Log on to the Acoustic Guitar Forum and then come and have a look at this visual mess.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am really disappointed in this whole mess! And.....that’s an understatement.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

It's fine, on about my 4th session in, I can handle finding anything I'm looking for. I ignore a lot of it, other than a quick pass thru my options panel. I had trouble posting a gif, not having read any instructions, but I 'got there' fairly quickly.

Dark mode is easier on the eyes. I see zero ads, is that due to membership?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Fucking ads everywhere and the ultra annoying ad banner on the bottom at all times?

Ugh, one more reason to spend less time here.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

They should have changed the Open Mic to the Open Mouth.

I'm finding dark mode doesn't work for me maybe because I spend hours at work reading printed documents.

Starting to get used to it though; same shit different day.

Have to agree on the adds; the present format means I'll probably spend less time here but then reading message boards is not a good use of my time so could be for the best.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

There will be some adjustment. This forum software is similar to another couple of them that I frequent so I am used to it. Does not mean that I like it, but I guess there are features in it for admin to make it more manageable.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

There was an add just now to select your own build for Road King trailers; 3 axles, tandems and more - that is the only add that ever caught my interest on a guitar forum. But I don't have a tractor and I don't need a trailer; nice rigs though.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Someone said rack up the browser magnification; that works good for getting rid of the ad panel on the right.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

About the only positive thing I can see, from what other's say about ads, is the forum proves that my ad
blocker works.


Wardo said:


> Someone said rack up the browser magnification; that works good for getting rid of the ad panel on the right.


All I have on the right side is a blank column and a small BBB symbol. The recommended reading is ignorable.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

dtsaudio said:


> Okay, already found something I don't like.
> I have to click to open a signature fully. It should display all the time, and not have to click.
> To edit, click the three dots on the top right.



Has anyone ever read a signature?


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

I guess only a forum with old farts would care that Guitars Canada is BBB Accredited!


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

The new format, same people, I'll get used to it.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

This is a test and only a test.

2 Strats in the headliner, what’s not to love?? Why look, there’s even an emoji of a Strat 🎸. Obviously the best guitar in the world....😉. I think it’s puurrrfect😸!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

The tab icon is the same as the govt uses. It is the same maple leaf as the govt weather sites that I leave open. That should be changed back to the icon it was before.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

It only seems like yesterday...









The Canadian Guitar Forum


The Canadian Guitar Forum, your home for high end gear, trading and information on guitars, amps and effects




web.archive.org


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey. A couple of people I had on my ignore list are back. Let's see how that goes. (lots of new emoji's)


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

The new look is brutal, and it's worse in dark mode 
At least the emojis are improved.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Guitar101 said:


> Hey. A couple of people I had on my ignore list are back. Let's see how that goes. (lots of new emoji's)


This post has a touch of genius in it. (hey, I can reply to my own posts)


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

The increase in subscription fees is one thing.

Changing the fees to US dollars? WTF! That is just disgraceful.🤬


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I wish the header reflected something more Canadian.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

it sucks


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I agree Cheezy. This does suck. The joy of this forum has diminished for me dramatically. I hate the ads.

I am assuming that this forum was sold but to whom?


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Has the 'ignore member' function disappeared? If not, how do I find it?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Lola said:


> I agree Cheezy. This does suck. The joy of this forum has diminished for me dramatically. I hate the ads.
> I am assuming that this forum was sold but to whom?


It's been sold a while ago. They just changed the software they are using. Why not pay the Premium Fee? No ads. Somebody has to pay the bills to run this. I don't think they are asking too much.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

blueshores_guy said:


> Has the 'ignore member' function disappeared? If not, how do I find it?


Click on the person's name. You'll see the ignore button.


----------



## Private Hudson (Jan 27, 2018)

Its a big "who cares" from me.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Chito said:


> It's been sold a while ago. They just changed the software they are using. Why not pay the Premium Fee? No ads. Somebody has to pay the bills to run this. I don't think they are asking too much.


i paid it for years. i wont be doing it anymore


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Lola said:


> Do you like it or not? I guess I will have to adapt because I don’t like change.


I love it. So far. 👍


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

dtsaudio said:


> Okay, already found something I don't like.
> I have to click to open a signature fully. It should display all the time, and not have to click.
> To edit, click the three dots on the top right.


I like it. Prevents those 3+ line sigs from chewing up too much space v


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Someone said rack up the browser magnification; that works good for getting rid of the ad panel on the right.


Minimize your browser window width and the right side panel goes away. (tough luck if you're on a phone)


player99 said:


> The tab icon is the same as the govt uses. It is the same maple leaf as the govt weather sites that I leave open. That should be changed back to the icon it was before.


I think those are all owned by TorStar as well. 


1SweetRide said:


> I like it. Prevents those 3+ line sigs from chewing up too much space v


Except that it makes 1 line sigs into 2 lines. 🙄


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Why do we see the BBB and GDPR symbols on every damned screen?

And why must we see the 'popular communities' links? Who gives a shit about them?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

My only beef is lack of (or 'I can't find it') NEW POSTS button on logging in. It appears after I hit 'NEW' in a circle top right, but I don't think those 2 things are the same - am I wrong?


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

The ads disguised as posts are really annoying.


----------



## Admin (Aug 16, 2016)

Ah, ok seems like I should have popped in with my first cup of coffee but I can feild some of the questions and concerns here and now. 
One thing I do want to ask is, those who dislike it. Tell me how, why, or where you'd like to see things different. I can't promise to work on making things better if I don't know what "better" looks like to you. You can tell me privately or here, but everyone on the team here will work better if we have some (even vague) idea of how we can best shape things. We rely on member feedback to do that. 



Frenchy99 said:


> Will outside pics re -appear or we will never see them again ?


Some pictures may be gone because of the formatting host, some may be bugged, some may just need to be refresh by us to show again. Please let me know where you're missing an image and I can figure out how to find it back for you.



MFW777 said:


> Canadian Guitar Forum - pay to go “Premium” in US Dollars???


I can see if this is something I can correct, but as pointed out by others I've perhaps personally grown attached to seeing things listed in USD that I didn't notice at first. If you pay via PayPal or credit card it should convert to CAD though.



marcos said:


> How can i access my feedback section?


As mentioned, this information has been stored and based on the feedback you all have shared on feedback, I am working to pass this to the developers.



Electraglide said:


> Like others I don't have a star and it just says registered. A while ago it was suggested on here to try the 'dark' form....I did then and it sucked. Searching around and finding the 3 dots to edit seems a step backwards to.


The star is to denote premium membership. If you have purchased it and it's not displaying, shoot me a conversation and I can fix that. Have you found the 3 dots? they're just in the top right of each message you can edit. I know I frequently stub my toes whenever my furniture gets rearranged, but everything is still here on the site. Let me know if I can you have issues finding things.



keto said:


> It's fine, on about my 4th session in, I can handle finding anything I'm looking for. I ignore a lot of it, other than a quick pass thru my options panel. I had trouble posting a gif, not having read any instructions, but I 'got there' fairly quickly.
> 
> Dark mode is easier on the eyes. I see zero ads, is that due to membership?


Premium does see reduced ads, and comes with the ability to minimize the right hand panel for "focused reading" in your options. Happy to hear you've picked up on some of the functions even without reading instruction, but I'd be happy to share any tricks you may have missed.



jb welder said:


> Except that it makes 1 line sigs into 2 lines. 🙄


This is actually something I know the devs have been working on changing. I don't know how it will ultimately look until it passes through the development cycle. 



keto said:


> My only beef is lack of (or 'I can't find it') NEW POSTS button on logging in. It appears after I hit 'NEW' in a circle top right, but I don't think those 2 things are the same - am I wrong?


The "New" icon takes you to the newest unread posts. If you want to, you can change the filters based on your preferences, and you can even mark all as read. Depending on what you're looking to see in your new posts section I can help give you the right permutation of filters, though I can understand if you'd rather test it out yourself too.

Hope this all wasn't too much of a wall of text, I'll try to check in a bit more often to help give more bite size bits of assistance 

-Gerrit


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I switched to the Avast Secure Browser and looks like all of the ads are gone now.


----------



## Strummer70 (Dec 12, 2018)

Classified section is an absolute mess. From the admin comments it’s pretty clear the developers have little understanding of how this section was used and likely didn’t even look at the previous forum. 
Considering the fact that most who frequent and use the classifieds are paid subscribers you may want to get that figured out quickly.


----------



## Waterloo (Dec 25, 2012)

First visit since the 'change' and it was a 'holy crap, what happened' moment. I didn't go through the 80+ posts here to gauge feedback yet as I'm not in the mood for reading all of them so I'll just get my own bearings and draw my own conclusions. That being said, not sure I want to see 1/3 of the page dominated by an ad all the time or a friggin space that takes up the place of said-ad after you click on the 'X' to get rid of it. I thought membership somewhat shielded you from nuisance ads. That change I don't like at all, to be honest. Well, I'll just keep lookin' around. Hmmmm….


----------



## Waterloo (Dec 25, 2012)

Was a nice forum....


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

In preferences you can clean it up quite a bit. I got rid of the signatures, and there is a setting that gets rid of all the other crap on the sides call "Focused Reading Mode ". I deselected all the push stuff, whatever that is. I also selected to see "Show sensitive and/or mature content". When you click on new, there is a filter bar /button on the top left. I set it so I see everything, not just unread posts.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I wasn’t sure if was possible to make this forum format worse than CNN. Congrats its been done. 

Not a fan. Probably see ya a lot less... Enjoy the ads.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

player99 said:


> In preferences you can clean it up quite a bit.


Yeah, I’ve managed to clean it up. You get used to it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well change can take a bit to get used to.
the old style was similar to another forum I frequent--so it made it easy to navigate & stuff.
Just logged in tonight for the first time since the update.
I see some differences--so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I miss the easy access to my content. Where has that gone?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Mooh said:


> I miss the easy access to my content. Where has that gone?


Me too!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

TubeStack said:


> The ads disguised as posts are really annoying.



So are the ads when checking the site on my phone. No other site has them, so it isn't the browser.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Wardo said:


> I switched to the Avast Secure Browser and looks like all of the ads are gone now.



But should we have to switch browsers just for this site?


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Minor issues:
When I click on a forum section and look at the thread titles, it's difficult to tell the difference between ones I haven't read and ones I have read. Yeah, the unread ones are a tiny bit 'bolder' but there might have been more difference between the two.

And with a premium membership (yup, there's certainly a premium on US dollars) and a decent ad-blocker, I'm not seeing ads. Too bad about the right side of the screen being essentially blank, though. **edit--I found how to remove the right side blank area, it's under the Preference section of your Account Settings.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

GCAdmin1 said:


> I can see if this is something I can correct, but as pointed out by others I've perhaps personally grown attached to seeing things listed in USD that I didn't notice at first. If you pay via PayPal or credit card it should convert to CAD though.


Hopefully you can get subscription payments corrected to Canadian dollars immediately.
You are running a Canadian forum with Canadian members who earn and pay bills in Canadian dollars.

I have no issue with asking for higher subscription fees to cover costs, but, don't hide the true amount behind a $US exchange rate. What was $15 annually subscription has, as of today's rate, become approximately $27.75 annually.

And yes, PayPal and credit card companies do convert from $US charges to $CDN and charge fees for the convenience.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

This isn`t worth $27.75 to me either..I can sell guitars elsewhere


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> i paid it for years. i wont be doing it anymore


Me neither. It now costs too much. In the past I've had as much success selling gear on Kijiji, sometimes more. So don't really need to post in the Buy and sell. Although currently I can. Is it free for a limited time?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

GCAdmin1 said:


> Ah, ok seems like I should have popped in with my first cup of coffee but I can feild some of the questions and concerns here and now.
> One thing I do want to ask is, those who dislike it. Tell me how, why, or where you'd like to see things different. I can't promise to work on making things better if I don't know what "better" looks like to you. You can tell me privately or here, but everyone on the team here will work better if we have some (even vague) idea of how we can best shape things. We rely on member feedback to do that.
> 
> 
> ...



The biggest missing feature for is, when I used to come to the site I'd see the categories on the right like I used to and on the right would be the latest post but now all I see is something like this example: 18.5k 1.4m. I have to drill down in to the category then down in to the sub category. Too much clicking for me to bother. I won't be renewing my membership which expired a week or 2 ago and I'll likely not visit here too much unless things improve for easier and quicker navigation.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

colchar said:


> Why do we see the BBB and GDPR symbols on every damned screen?
> 
> And why must we see the 'popular communities' links? Who gives a shit about them?


Get the 'Adblocker Ultimate' for your browser. Ex; firefox AdBlocker Ultimate – Get this Extension for 🦊 Firefox (en-CA)
After install, click on the 'shield logo', top right, choose 'Block element'.










A prompt will pop up and then you hover your cursor over the ad you want to get rid of.
A red box will encircle it. Click and select block.



















Repeat the same steps for the other ads.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Whatever the format was before was what caught my eye coming to this website. There is another website I go to that used the same platform. They have been easiest on the eyes, probably the best I've seen to navigate and the most organized in my opinion. I think I'm going to turn my notifications off. I'm getting dozens of them regarding the new website and dont ever remember getting one before on the old platform. So admins are asking to let them know what can they do better, my answer would be, perhaps listen to the members. This did become one of my favourite sites, wth the new format now, usd etc has moved a lot lower on my list. We are proud to be Canadian that was one of the best things about this site. Let's see where this goes, but if thing stay pretty much the same, I cant see myself hanging around. I'm sure their was a lot of work put into this, but I'm going to at what cost?


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

And how do I delete the post I just made? If I wanted to?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Dom Polito said:


> And how do I edit the error on the post I just made?


Top right of your post, click the 3 dots.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Thats where I went. I see edit, but not delete. If I remove the text and save that doesnt work either.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Dom Polito said:


> And how do I delete the post I just made? If I wanted to?


The three dots to the right of your post. This will give you options, one of them delete.
Strike that. Delete seems to be missing.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

See what I mean


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

So here's what I noticed. Delete will only show up if you add an attachement of photo. Then delete pops up below the post but not when its just text.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

When on iPad, if I want to open posts in new tabs, I get 'ghost' highlight boxes that cover several posts down. I haven't figured out how to get them to go away.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Here's an example how delete shows up only if I have a photo attached. I don't see it when there is no attachment.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Dom Polito said:


> Then delete pops up below the post but not when its just text.


That delete is just for the pic.
Since one cannot delete a post, replace all the content with an emote? 🤬


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Thank you grasshopper........................


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Just to summarize a bit for the admin, so they can see the complaints.
- too many ads unless you are a paid member.
I get it. You have to make money. But the ads are too intrusive, and often can't be distinguished from posts.
- Not only has the subscription gone up, but your pricing is in US funds.
I don't mind the price increase so much, but the USD is an insult on a Canadian forum.

No delete
Can't ignore forums. Particularly the political forum.
 I have no interest in discussing politics on this or any other forum. I never subscribed before, why do I have to see it now.

Often hard to read. Dark mode is worse than light mode. I suggest a change in font or font size.
Feedback system is gone.
And a bit of pet peeve of mine. Make it easier to mark forums read. Right now it is three steps. Make it one.
Feel free to jump in if I've missed anything major.

Overall the forum is smoother, and faster. That's a plus.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

This is interesting. When I posted the above, the format changed. The lines with the dot bullets were hyphenated. I never added the bullets, the forum did.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

dtsaudio said:


> a change in font or font size.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 321127
> 
> View attachment 321128


That's only for my replies or posts is it not?
I personally don't have problem, but some seem to think fonts may be too small. Depends on your viewing device i suppose.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

dtsaudio said:


> some seem to think fonts may be too small


I can't say anything about hand held devices, but for desktop, Ctrl + increases screen size.
I'm reading this forum at 133%


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

colchar said:


> But should we have to switch browsers just for this site?


I got the Avast browser a couple of weeks ago when I loaded their virus checker so I was trying to determine if I like it better that Firefox; seems that it is better. As it is now I'm using both browsers and use I Avast particularly for this site.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

After a couple of days trying to use the new forum, I am now less likely to use it. It already looks like traffic is down. I was on another forum that switched to this format, and it made me want to use it less. To the point where I might only go there once a month. It killed my excitement for being there. I liked the way things were, except for the periodic sluggishness and hiccups. I was a paying member. Time will tell what I do. It soon will be time to pay for membership. I don’t see my transaction ratings as a buyer/ seller. People have been slacking on feedback anyways, and I always tried to deliver first rate packaging/delivery.

Unfortunately, I see this new format as a forum killer. Unwelcoming, not that quaint Canadian feeling anymore. I guess that I am a creature of habit, and this format is curing me of my habit. I believe others will feel the same way. Thats my take, the people in charge will do what they want, they know better than me, why I chose to frequent this forum as much as I did, and actually become a paying member.

Also the auto correct feature is damaging my brain.

Something that you want people to frequently use, basically should know and apply user/gratification practices. I believe that part of the psychology has been totally missed.

All that is being applied here, is that it is better to look good, than be good.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

I think this software tries to manage the user experience a bit too aggressively.

Recommended Reading is something I could do without...this isn`t a college course.

With that said, the "Recommended Reading" has no relevance to the post I was reading...so there`s that...lol.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I am not sure if I am missing something but I don't see a way to skip to the last page in a thread. There are the arrows to cycle through pages, but none to skip right to the last page. That's a little annoying, especially in a huge thread like this.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

There's a button on top saying. JUMP TO THE LATEST.


----------



## Admin (Aug 16, 2016)

Hey all, 

Just because it might have gotten lost. I can't promise to keep up to date on all the feedback in all the threads. You're more than welcome to keep sharing, but the fastest way to get my attention will be in the community thread I started 



Mooh said:


> I miss the easy access to my content. Where has that gone?


Hovering over your name or avatar on any post pulls up a miniature profile page, or clicking on your avatar image in the top right opens a drop down with a "My Profile" option.



blueshores_guy said:


> Minor issues:
> When I click on a forum section and look at the thread titles, it's difficult to tell the difference between ones I haven't read and ones I have read. Yeah, the unread ones are a tiny bit 'bolder' but there might have been more difference between the two.
> 
> And with a premium membership (yup, there's certainly a premium on US dollars) and a decent ad-blocker, I'm not seeing ads. Too bad about the right side of the screen being essentially blank, though. **edit--I found how to remove the right side blank area, it's under the Preference section of your Account Settings.


The boldening of stuff is currently the only difference, is there another way you'd like to see this differentiated. We've been playing with a few ideas, but none have sparked us as being "different enough" without crossing the line of being obnoxiously different. Ideas from the community are always best here.

Happy to hear you've found the focus reading option too! 



aC2rs said:


> Hopefully you can get subscription payments corrected to Canadian dollars immediately.
> You are running a Canadian forum with Canadian members who earn and pay bills in Canadian dollars.
> 
> I have no issue with asking for higher subscription fees to cover costs, but, don't hide the true amount behind a $US exchange rate. What was $15 annually subscription has, as of today's rate, become approximately $27.75 annually.
> ...


Understood, the Toronto office isn't open until tomorrow so apologies that this hasn't been attended to yet but we will look into it.



dtsaudio said:


> Just to summarize a bit for the admin, so they can see the complaints.
> - too many ads unless you are a paid member.
> I get it. You have to make money. But the ads are too intrusive, and often can't be distinguished from posts.
> - Not only has the subscription gone up, but your pricing is in US funds.
> ...


Thanks for the summary, I've addressed some of these already in the community post and hope you get a chance to see those answers there too. 

The Ad lay out is something we've tried to optimize to ensure smoother and better functionality. It may not be perfect, but if there are updates that can be made we will continue to work towards making it better for everyone here.
The US funds is a default it is set to, and as mentioned above we'll be able to best address that when the techs are in.
We've switched the political forum to be opt in only, but currently premium members can also still see them. This is something we'll have to update the server files on, which will take more than my abilities to handle, sorry.
Readability is important, but I know the abilities are different for everyone. I can look into this with our devs, but I am not sure if a font size/style/colour change will be something everyone needs. May look into making this an opt in option... but this will need to be explored further.
Feedback feedback has been logged too.

Hope that's covered it all.
Cheers,
Gerrit


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Get the 'Adblocker Ultimate' for your browser. Ex; firefox AdBlocker Ultimate – Get this Extension for 🦊 Firefox (en-CA)
> After install, click on the 'shield logo', top right, choose 'Block element'.
> 
> View attachment 321113
> ...



Thanks. I had that ad blocker but had never used the block element feature in it.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

dtsaudio said:


> Can't ignore forums. Particularly the political forum.
> I have no interest in discussing politics on this or any other forum. I never subscribed before, why do I have to see it now.



You're not capable of ignoring it yourself? I don't care about the recording or amp building sections and find them really easy to ignore. You should try it.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

aC2rs said:


> Hopefully you can get subscription payments corrected to Canadian dollars immediately.
> You are running a Canadian forum with Canadian members who earn and pay bills in Canadian dollars.
> 
> I have no issue with asking for higher subscription fees to cover costs, but, don't hide the true amount behind a $US exchange rate. What was $15 annually subscription has, as of today's rate, become approximately $27.75 annually.
> ...



I wouldn't have minded the increase on the old format, but this new one? Nope.

And yeah, it should be in Canadian dollars both here and when charged to someone's card.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

colchar said:


> You're not capable of ignoring it yourself? I don't care about the recording or amp building sections and find them really easy to ignore. You should try it.


....says the guy who uses the ignore function


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

colchar said:


> You're not capable of ignoring it yourself? I don't care about the recording or amp building sections and find them really easy to ignore. You should try it.


You really don't understand the difference between guitar related content on a guitar forum and political and non-moderated content on a guitar forum?
Maybe you would like to see the politics area become moderated so all the non-moderated content could be subject to deletion? 
That's what it will take for that stuff to remain in the activity streams. Be careful what you want.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

As a free member, this is fucked. At least on mobile. The feed is plugged full of advertisements, and thus ungodly slow to load while scrolling. I hope you paid folks don't experience the overload of bullshit ads that I am. 

At this point, I'll be PC only. I've yet to try it on PC though. If it isn't any better, I'm gone. I'll miss you folks though.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jb welder said:


> You really don't understand the difference between guitar related content on a guitar forum and political and non-moderated content on a guitar forum?
> Maybe you would like to see the politics area become moderated so all the non-moderated content could be subject to deletion?
> That's what it will take for that stuff to remain in the activity streams. Be careful what you want.



And you really don't understand that nobody is forced to go into that section of the forum, and that seeing a link letting you know that it exists is no reason for anyone to whine? Grow up and ignore it without complaining about it. What's next complaints that the existence of a political section, participation in which is entirely voluntary, is violence that violates someone's safe space???

Seriously, why can't people just grow the fuck up and ignore it if they don't like it?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> As a free member, this is fucked. At least on mobile. The feed is plugged full of advertisements, and thus ungodly slow to load while scrolling. I hope you paid folks don't experience the overload of bullshit ads that I am.
> 
> At this point, I'll be PC only. I've yet to try it on PC though. If it isn't any better, I'm gone. I'll miss you folks though.



Yeah the ads on mobile are terrible.

This could probably have been better handled by eliciting feedback from the membership _before_ making any changes.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

do we have a facepalm meme that reflects the last two posts? I'd like it to be Canadian but more stern and less sorry, paid for in US funds preferably


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> As a free member, this is fucked. At least on mobile. The feed is plugged full of advertisements, and thus ungodly slow to load while scrolling. I hope you paid folks don't experience the overload of bullshit ads that I am.
> 
> At this point, I'll be PC only. I've yet to try it on PC though. If it isn't any better, I'm gone. I'll miss you folks though.


I certainly agree about the ads but I have to say so far I find the new format way faster on mobile than the old one. Loading and scrolling is pretty instantaneous for me.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, it works ok on my phone apart from the ads disguised as posts which are annoying.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

colchar said:


> And you really don't understand that nobody is forced to go into that section of the forum, and that seeing a link letting you know that it exists is no reason for anyone to whine? Grow up and ignore it without complaining about it. What's next complaints that the existence of a political section, participation in which is entirely voluntary, is violence that violates someone's safe space???
> 
> Seriously, why can't people just grow the fuck up and ignore it if they don't like it?


Wake TFU and STFU. The posts from that section are showing up in the new posts area, for members who have never subscribed and never even seen that area.
This is something new that people are complaining about. It's not about ignoring that 'section'.
People asked for a return to that status quo and you are jumping on them without having a clue what they are talking about.
Congratulations, if that area gets nuked, your idiotic response in here was a big catalyst in getting that ball rolling.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

If they nuke the Political Pundant with this change the forum will take a big hit in population.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

They should leave the political as it was before... many here need that place ... 

I dont and dont care for it but i am not every body...


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

New format is pretty terrible in my opinion. I don't see myself sticking around for much longer. TGP is better than this mess.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

You know how the old forum showed the icon on the left that told you if you'd contributed? I miss that.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I don’t post on the AGF but by way of comparison have a quick look on their forum after having reading this forum as it is now. Then draw your own conclusions.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

After a while in black mode, came back to light mode,
but do not like the new format anyway !


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

gtrguy said:


> New format is pretty terrible in my opinion. I don't see myself sticking around for much longer. TGP is better than this mess.


What is TGP? I really don’t like the changes but I am willing to adapt for a bit and if not then I am outta here!


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Lola said:


> What is TGP? I really don’t like the changes but I am willing to adapt for a bit and if not then I am outta here!


I remember getting a warning at AMG for just mentioning UMGF...hopefully the new owner here, won`t mind the reference to a competitor...below.






__





The Gear Page


The Gear Page is the leading online community and marketplace for guitars, amps, pedals, effects and associated gear.



www.thegearpage.net


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Jim Wellington said:


> I remember getting a warning at AMG for just mentioning UMGF...hopefully the new owner here, won`t mind the reference to a competitor...below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TGP was pretty awesome back in the day when the dollar was at par. Lots of changes since those days.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

I don’t mind the changes so much, there’s always going to be growing pains much like the last update. All the fuckin whining on here is making me want to leave though. If you don’t want ads, pay for a membership! Everything costs something either your money or you attention to ads, pick one! This thread is like listening to grandpa Simpson complain about teenagers!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yeah, I'm an old curmudgeon and, though I don't love it, I got used to it fast and set up to my liking within the parameters. Tho I usually do not favour such, in this case, dark mode FTW. 

Depending how a couple upcoming ads go, I'll probably not renew, then we'll see how I like it, all the talk of ads is not encouraging.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Mooh said:


> You know how the old forum showed the icon on the left that told you if you'd contributed? I miss that.


This software does too. Not automatically, you have to set it to watch things you contribute to. It will then add the eyeball icon to threads.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I guess there is always change in everything, I don't like change but I have enjoyed my time on this site and some of the people here. It's a wealth of information with some very knowledgable people. I guess I will get over it and carry on.

I do hate that fricken flashy bar in the right hand corner, scared I'm gonna make like an epileptic!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Jim Wellington said:


> I remember getting a warning at AMG for just mentioning UMGF...hopefully the new owner here, won`t mind the reference to a competitor...below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From TGP. Seems GC is only mentioned once. Hope the link works.





Other Guitar Forums


What other guitar forums do you regularly visit? I go to a couple of brand-specific ones that lately have become morgues for lack of participation. I won't mention names.



www.thegearpage.net


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

davetcan said:


> TGP was pretty awesome back in the day when the dollar was at par. Lots of changes since those days.


I don’t use TGP or GC for buying and selling much so the exchange rate isn’t really a factor for me in using them or not.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

jayoldschool said:


> This software does too. Not automatically, you have to set it to watch things you contribute to. It will then add the eyeball icon to threads.


Where do I find that? Please & thanks.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

It's gonna be a tough call when it's time to renew my membership. It was a no-brainer when this was in CDN and relatively cheap. Now it's gonna be a coin-toss between going 'premium' here or TGP, as both memberships are about the same and in US. I have a few months to figure it out, though.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> It's gonna be a tough call when it's time to renew my membership. It was a no-brainer when this was in CDN and relatively cheap. Now it's gonna be a coin-toss between going 'premium' here or TGP, as both memberships are about the same and in US. I have a few months to figure it out, though.


It is quite a jump from 15 bucks CDN to 20 US. My subscription died a week or so ago and I just went to renew. I like that I can use a credit card, but two factors stopped me from upgrading - the new price works out to double the old and it auto-renews. Shades of the Columbia Record Club. No thanks. I'll take the ads and visit less.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

High/Deaf said:


> It's gonna be a tough call when it's time to renew my membership. It was a no-brainer when this was in CDN and relatively cheap. Now it's gonna be a coin-toss between going 'premium' here or TGP, as both memberships are about the same and in US. I have a few months to figure it out, though.


You're a lifetime member now. No more renewals.










Community Feedback: We Are Live!
Community Feedback: We Are Live!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

laristotle said:


> You're a lifetime member now. No more renewals.
> 
> View attachment 321402
> 
> ...


How does one get that? I wouldn't mind paying a one-time price but I refuse to sign up for auto-renewal - or is that just what "Lifetime" means?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

allthumbs56 said:


> How does one get that?


Buy a membership I guess.
@GCAdmin1 can answer that.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

laristotle said:


> You're a lifetime member now. No more renewals.
> 
> View attachment 321402
> 
> ...


I'll believe that when it actually happens. Skeptical I am.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

High/Deaf said:


> I'll believe that when it actually happens. Skeptical I am.


Me too.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Me too.


Still think that just means you'll be auto-renewed/billed until the day you ask them to stop.......................... although it does sound like you've achieved a milestone 🤝


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

The new feedback section looks useless.

And now we are being hit with survey questions about the recommended reading section at the bottom of threads????


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

allthumbs56 said:


> Still think that just means you'll be auto-renewed/billed until the day you ask them to stop


Interesting point. I'll have to check into that and cancel the auto part if so.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Interesting point. I'll have to check into that and cancel the auto part if so.


Let us know if you can avoid the auto-renewal. In the end that's what stopped me from signing up again. In the past I liked getting a notification and going in and consciously choosing to renew. $19.99 U.S. today could quietly be $25.99 next year - and they do clearly spell out "No Refunds".


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

allthumbs56 said:


> Still think that just means you'll be auto-renewed/billed until the day you ask them to stop.......................... although it does sound like you've achieved a milestone 🤝


They can auto-renew/bill me till the cows come home. AFAIK, they don't have any credit card info for me and they aren't going to be getting any. Homie don't play that game.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> I'll believe that when it actually happens. Skeptical I am.





allthumbs56 said:


> Still think that just means you'll be auto-renewed/billed until the day you ask them to stop.......................... although it does sound like you've achieved a milestone 🤝


We don't get stickers on our license plates any more. Still have to pay every year though. 

Once upon a time, I was a gold (paid) member. When my account was expiring, I got a nice notice saying I needed to re-subscribe and was able to do so very easily.
Then with the new ownership, there were no notices, you just expired. And (from what I read) it was made more difficult to re-subscribe.
I never quit paying, they just quit asking.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm not sure why anything needed to change. Is there something better about the new format? 
You have no power to delete what you post. This is a major problem. 
I have lost all my feedback so now a new buyer has no idea who they are dealing with. I've built up a good rep and now I might as well be a new untested member here. 
Like others, I'll probably just spend less time here.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

zztomato said:


> I'm not sure why anything needed to change. Is there something better about the new format?
> You have no power to delete what you post. This is a major problem.
> I have lost all my feedback so now a new buyer has no idea who they are dealing with. I've built up a good rep and now I might as well be a new untested member here.
> Like others, I'll probably just spend less time here.


Just came back from my daily visit to TGP. Never realized how good it was til now. Why couldn't our site look and navigate like that?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

butterknucket said:


>


I always liked the ones that say that a devastating error has just occurred and your life's work is lost - and your only choice for a response is to click "OK".


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> I always liked the ones that say that a devastating error has just occurred and your life's work is lost - and your only choice for a response is to click "OK".


I was trying to post a bunch of funny ones but the site wouldn't let me. 

Even in the new format, this site is conspiring against my humour.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Still think that just means you'll be auto-renewed/billed until the day you ask them to stop.......................... although it does sound like you've achieved a milestone 🤝
> 
> I believe that's exactly what it is, auto renews forever.





allthumbs56 said:


> Just came back from my daily visit to TGP. Never realized how good it was til now. Why couldn't our site look and navigate like that?


This sites old software shared a lot of similarities with TGP's, just felt like a different look but same sort of function.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

jayoldschool said:


> This software does too. Not automatically, you have to set it to watch things you contribute to. It will then add the eyeball icon to threads.



I've looked and can't find where to do that. Instructions please?


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Account settings
Preferences
Content Options

Automatically watch content you create…
Automatically watch content you interact with…


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

jayoldschool said:


> Account settings
> Preferences
> Content Options
> 
> ...



Thanks for helping an old guy out.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm getting use to it on a computer, but on my phone it is not very intuitive.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> From TGP. Seems GC is only mentioned once. Hope the link works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Post #5.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Mooh said:


> You know how the old forum showed the icon on the left that told you if you'd contributed? I miss that.


If your still looking, try this.

Account details (your avatar top right)
My profile
Discussions


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

My problem with TGP and others is the ads popping up cause me grief on my rural Internet and old iPad. I imagine it would be the same if I was not a paid member?

Frenchy's photos did the same in the old format, really wanted to see what treasure he found!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Just came back from my daily visit to TGP. Never realized how good it was til now. Why couldn't our site look and navigate like that?



I also like TGP.

I'm the admin of a small guitar forum. Since it was just a small breakaway group from another forum, we went with a free service. Even their interface is better than this. I get that those who run this place tried to make things better, but what we have is a lot worse (especially on phones!). Like others, I'll likely spend a lot less time here.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

MarkM said:


> My problem with TGP and others is the ads popping up cause me grief on my rural Internet and old iPad. I imagine it would be the same if I was not a paid member?


Use an ad-blocker. I am not a paid member at TGP but have never once seen an ad there.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

colchar said:


> Use an ad-blocker. I am not a paid member at TGP but have never once seen an ad there.


Don't know how to use ad blocker on iPad?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

MarkM said:


> Don't know how to use ad blocker on iPad?



You're asking the wrong person, I've never owned any Apple products so know nothing about them.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

So far the change hasn't presented any problems for me. I guess it depends on why you come here.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Same experience here. Outside of the trading ratings. This is pretty good as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm also fine with the new format. I'm still learning though. Not a lot of time in the summer months to spend online.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

zontar said:


> I'm getting use to it on a computer, but on my phone it is not very intuitive.


 That's my biggest issue. I do like the speed on mobile now compared to the old one but the layout is very poor. Not at all intuitive and quite awkward to navigate.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hmmm, $20 USD / year.

That's about $27.20 CAD based on today's average exchange rate.

$2.27 CAD / month.

That's about $0.075 a day.

For the amount of time I have spent here, it's worth it to me.

Change happens. Humans don't like that, but taking your ball and going home seems like a bit of a knee jerk reaction.

Just try it for a few weeks.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Change happens. Humans don't like that, but taking your ball and going home seems like a bit of a knee jerk reaction.
> 
> Just try it for a few weeks.



Nobody is taking their ball and going home. Some have simply said that they might not frequent the place as much due to the changes.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

colchar said:


> Nobody is taking their ball and going home. Some have simply said that they might not frequent the place as much due to the changes.


Yeah well, spin things however you need, but I read the thread.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Why is it that you can no longer see what threads you've contributed to when you open up a forum? Am I missing some way to make that happen?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

-Faster for me on the laptop.
-Installed a new add blocker so that helped with one annoyance...
-The lack of blocking certain members added some new annoyances that were previously handled.
-The format does not work well with my cell phone. need to find a way to remove all the adds on the phone.
-Being able to drop a picture directly is a major bonus for me.
-Subscription in U.S. funds is insulting.
-The alerts need to be direct and not be hidden in a sub menu.
-I don't sell stuff but can understand that the ratings being gone is the most important thing on this site. That needs to be migrated back in.

Still needs work but I think they will get it...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Just found the new Ignore function !!! 

Yay !!!


Scratch that from my list... 

Now, I have some work to do.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

zztomato said:


> Why is it that you can no longer see what threads you've contributed to when you open up a forum? Am I missing some way to make that happen?


I'd like to know the same thing. Thanks for asking.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Frenchy99 said:


> Just found the new Ignore function !!!
> 
> Yay !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> If your still looking, try this.
> 
> Account details  (your avatar top right)
> My profile
> Discussions





zztomato said:


> Why is it that you can no longer see what threads you've contributed to when you open up a forum? Am I missing some way to make that happen?





greco said:


> I'd like to know the same thing. Thanks for asking.


Unless I misunderstand the question, the answer was actually on this page earlier.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

keto said:


> Unless I misunderstand the question, the answer was actually on this page earlier.


That will show in one's 'alerts'.
What I think they mean is when your avatar is seen next to the OP's avatar on the main page of threads?


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

greco said:


> I'd like to know the same thing. Thanks for asking.


Is this what your trying to do. It shows the threads I posted in.

Account details (your avatar top right)
My profile
Discussions


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> That will show in one's 'alerts'.
> What I think they mean is when your avatar is seen next to the OP's avatar on the main page of threads?
> 
> View attachment 321520











YES! YES! YES! THIS!!! (from my perspective at least)
I hope that is what @zztomato is talking about also.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

greco said:


> View attachment 321521
> 
> YES! YES! YES! THIS!!! (from my perspective at least)
> I hope that is what @zztomato is talking about also.


That's right. 
If I can't see what threads I've contributed to on the forum page, then I might just post the same thing twice not knowing that I'd already weighed in on it. Plus it's just an easy quick way to see what has some new posts going on or whatever while you are already on the page. 

Honestly, I don't see what was wrong with the old format. Anyway, I see a cloud so I'm going outside to yell at it.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Frenchy99 said:


> Just found the new Ignore function !!!
> 
> Yay !!!
> 
> ...


and......where would that little gem be found?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Lola said:


> and......where would that little gem be found?


Click on the user's name and you will see ignore.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

player99 said:


> Click on the user's name and you will see ignore.


After hitting the 3 dots. So select username, click on 3 dots, click on ignore.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I am a premium member here. If I were not, are ya'll saying I'd be seeing even more ads? I'm already restraining myself from ranting here. LOL. The ads that appear exactly as messages from other members in a thread is annoying. Actually its more than annoying. Oh well, I guess I could go start my own web site if I don't like this one. Been a week now. Trying my best to warm up the new look and feel here. Really not into it. The decent people and tone here among the members is what I keep coming back for.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Just thought I'd mention, clicking on thread title, rather than page number, seems to take me to last read post.


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

Really busy layout. I hadn’t been here in a while and thought the site had been hacked when I first logged on. Looks like one of those splash pages that advertises that the domain name is for sale.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Delores Streisand said:


> Really busy layout. I hadn’t been here in a while and thought the site had been hacked when I first logged on. Looks like one of those splash pages that advertises that the domain name is for sale.


I hope you're not a prophet.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

colchar said:


> Thanks. I had that ad blocker but had never used the block element feature in it.



Just an update - somehow the fucking things come back.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

colchar said:


> Just an update - somehow the fucking things come back.


rinse and repeat?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

The new format is liveable.....a PIA but liveable. I'm just wondering where all these ads are. I don't get any. Maybe it's the other sites you guys look at that control things.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

zztomato said:


> Anyway, I see a cloud so I'm going outside to yell at it.


Clouds don’t listen anymore when you yell at them; I’m finding that firing a shot gun at them gets better results.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

laristotle said:


> rinse and repeat?



Yep, but we shouldn't have to.

These ads fucking suck, well except for the one for Lacey Bras that just appeared on my phone. At least that one provided some eye candy.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Wardo said:


> Clouds don’t listen anymore when you yell at them; I’m finding that firing a shot gun at them gets better results.


That's your 2nd amendment right.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Clouds don’t listen anymore when you yell at them; I’m finding that firing a shot gun at them gets better results.


Yup, gives you a place to stay for a while, expense free.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

The new site really gives me a hard time signing in.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I can sign in fine, it's just the way things work differently


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I liked it better when my profile photo was overlaid with a symbol indicating that I'd commented on the thread.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Mooh said:


> I liked it better when my profile photo was overlaid with a symbol indicating that I'd commented on the thread.


If you set things correctly, threads you've participated in have an eyeball. I've posted how to do it previously.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

jayoldschool said:


> If you set things correctly, threads you've participated in have an eyeball. I've posted how to do it previously.


I'll try again, again, again...


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

You'll get it, it works. See pic, you can see where I've participated:


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

jayoldschool said:


> You'll get it, it works. See pic, you can see where I've participated:





jayoldschool said:


> Account settings
> Preferences
> Content Options
> 
> ...


I've tried what you suggested. I don't see any eyeball.
Are you maybe talking about 'watched thread'?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Can’t quite put my finger on it, but something is different..... hard to see or find the text to read in a post. Seems odd, but there is something not right about it. Might just be my eyes, and I’ve got to complain about something don’t I?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Why can’t I edit my posts?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Sneaky said:


> Why can’t I edit my posts?


3 dots at the upper right of your post


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I wish that it still showed the location of posters like it used to. Sometimes it motivates me to buy something from the buy and sell section if I know the seller is close enough for a pickup. Sure I can just message and ask but thats more effort and I'm usually just impulse buying. If I have to go through more effort I usually end up not buying. 
I used to like looking at the forum and seeing what topics were recently discussed. Now I've go to drill down with more clicks. Can't be bothered. This site has become more work and I've been visiting way less. I'm sure there are die hards that will never give up.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> wish that it still showed the location of posters like it used to.


I just noticed that's missing. I like to see where everybody's from.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

dtsaudio said:


> I just noticed that's missing. I like to see where everybody's from.


I noticed that too. You'll have to click on the name for it to show. A bit annoying. Shouldn't be too hard to add it.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Actually you don't even have to click. Just hovering your mouse over the posters avatar brings up his stats. I just discovered this by hovering over your avatar Chito.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

dtsaudio said:


> Actually you don't even have to click. Just hovering your mouse over the posters avatar brings up his stats. I just discovered this by hovering over your avatar Chito.


Ohh.. thanks for pointing that out! I could live with that.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

I like the hover over the flag feature. It gets rid of clutter, but the info is right there when you need it.



laristotle said:


> I've tried what you suggested. I don't see any eyeball.
> Are you maybe talking about 'watched thread'?


Make sure you scroll down (in settings) and save your choices. The pic I attached is the exact result of doing the settings correctly. I know I've participated in that thread because the eye is there. No eye in the others that I haven't posted in. Try again, it works.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

jayoldschool said:


> Try again, it works.


They're there now. Mabey it takes a day. lol
Tnx.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Major problems signing in today.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

butterknucket said:


> The new site really gives me a hard time signing in.





butterknucket said:


> Major problems signing in today.


What specifically are your problems? Platform, browser, add ons, please...


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

jayoldschool said:


> What specifically are your problems? Platform, browser, add ons, please...


It won't let me sign in.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

butterknucket said:


> It won't let me sign in.


How are you posting this then?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> It won't let me sign in.


but here you are..


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

laristotle said:


> How are you posting this then?
> View attachment 322216


It's letting me sign in now, but it wouldn't let me for a few hours earlier.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

vadsy said:


> but here you are..


Wherever you go, there are you.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

butterknucket said:


> It won't let me sign in.


Yes. But how? What does it say? Wrong password? Take a screenshot and attach. Help us help you... you are getting in sometimes... are you perhaps simply mis-typing your login info?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

jayoldschool said:


> Yes. But how? What does it say? Wrong password? Take a screenshot and attach. Help us help you... you are getting in sometimes... are you perhaps simply mis-typing your login info?


I believe it says we can't sign you in right now. I'm sure I'm typing the correct password. That's about all I can say. It's getting quite frustrating.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

dtsaudio said:


> I just noticed that's missing. I like to see where everybody's from.


There's a little flag just below your name and beside where it says you pay for being here that says, when you put the cursor on it, that you're from Hamilton Ont. Some just give the city and some the province. A few give some dog forsaken place like texas.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

butterknucket said:


> It's letting me sign in now, but it wouldn't let me for a few hours earlier.


I wonder what jems of wisdom I was deprived of with you not being able to post.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

jayoldschool said:


> If you set things correctly, threads you've participated in have an eyeball. I've posted how to do it previously.


Okay, now it will show the threads I've participated in since the change but doesn't want to show that I participated in them before the change. I'm still missing something I guess.


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Whenever I bring up this site, I see: Oops! We ran into some problems. And below that, The requested page could not be found.
I haven't requested a page. All I want is for the forum listing to show up as soon as I get here. How's that done?


----------



## nman (Sep 14, 2019)

How can I check my latest postings...would be good of there was a "your content" link on home page IMO.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

blueshores_guy said:


> All I want is for the forum listing to show up as soon as I get here. How's that done?


This will get you the full forum listing:









The Canadian Guitar Forum


A forum community dedicated to guitar owners and enthusiasts. Come join the discussion about collections, displays, models, styles, amps, modifications, kits, reviews, accessories, classifieds, and more!




www.guitarscanada.com





Or, this link for New Posts:








New Posts







www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

nman said:


> How can I check my latest postings..


Simple. Hover over your name/avatar, then you can see your posts.


----------



## TTHX (May 24, 2013)

I'm not super active on this forum and check it out once in awhile but wow what a shock lol. I think I'm fine with it so far, though I'm not a fan of the discussion posts being so small. I'd prefer a reduction in size for the right side banner otherwise I think it's fine.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

The Guitar Canada banner at the top is a pain in the arse. Used to be you could click on the forum listing to go to it but not that damned banner is in the way.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jayoldschool said:


> Simple. Hover over your name/avatar, then you can see your posts.


Super Moderator? Does this mean that you're more important than GC and GCAdmin1 or what ever the company guy's called? BTW is it just me or does the lightning bolt in the shield symbol look sort of suspicious?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Please allow me a stunned question. 

Does the site appear or operate differently on an Apple device/computer than on Microsoft?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> BTW is it just me or does the lightning bolt in the shield symbol look sort of suspicious?


It's only rock n' roll


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Mooh said:


> Does the site appear or operate differently on an Apple device/computer than on Microsoft?


 It will depend on device and browser. On an Ipad with Safari, it will look different than Firefox on a phone, and both will look different than Chrome on a PC. I can screenshot all three if you need me to...



Electraglide said:


> Super Moderator? Does this mean that you're more important than GC and GCAdmin1 or what ever the company guy's called? BTW is it just me or does the lightning bolt in the shield symbol look sort of suspicious?


Yes, I'm a new mod here to help out. I've been here for years, of course, and many of you know me from Strat-Talk. More important? No. I'm bottom of the barrel. I just offered to lend my expertise while everyone's getting used to the new format. The lighting bolt... suspicious superpowers?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

jayoldschool said:


> It will depend on device and browser. On an Ipad with Safari, it will look different than Firefox on a phone, and both will look different than Chrome on a PC. I can screenshot all three if you need me to...


No thanks. I use Safari on both iMac and iPad, but I thought maybe some of the features might operate differently from one to another.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jayoldschool said:


> The lighting bolt... suspicious superpowers?


Maybe it's just my age showing but it goes back to certain youth in the 30's and 40's. Toss a key on it and you're driving a tank. 


laristotle said:


> It's only rock n' roll
> 
> View attachment 322284


But I like it.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I had a post deleted. Does anyone know what I said that broke the rules?


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes, I'll send you a message.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

colchar said:


> The Guitar Canada banner at the top is a pain in the arse. Used to be you could click on the forum listing to go to it but not that damned banner is in the way.


Working in an accounting firm I have all kinds of links to various government websites - which all feature a red mapleleaf. Can't stand it.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Get ready for gear page style monitoring. This forum is going to die as we know it. Time to get a new forum up and running.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

player99 said:


> Time to get a new forum up and running.


You should do that for us. Thanks in advance.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

greco said:


> You should do that for us. Thanks in advance.


Yup. Give us a few weeks.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

player99 said:


> Get ready for gear page style monitoring. This forum is going to die as we know it. Time to get a new forum up and running.


did you already get a warning? do you think you're the first to do so under the new regime?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

vadsy said:


> did you already get a warning? do you think you're the first to do so under the new regime?


Maybe.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

player99 said:


> Maybe.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

vadsy said:


>


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

is two a roll? because the first couple had me and then I got confused about what you were trying to accomplish. the fourth is alright


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Still not use to this. Too chaotic in the display of the forum. My frequency is a lot less then before.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I can live with the format (change is always hard) but it's the bugs that bug me. I'm getting "Quote" alerts that aren't linked to anything. The new report process is such a PITA that I guess I'll just start ignoring that, too. I don't see me anti-ing up when the time comes.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

The Gear Page is upgrading. Here's their message:

"During the first week of August 2020, we'll be upgrading the software TGP runs on to the currently available up-to-date version. The software version is a significant upgrade, so there will be some downtime as we do the work under the hood. We've got a team of professionals, including the software development company assisting the process. We've conducted substantial tests using backups of the current forum to ensure a smooth and successful upgrade. We've gone to great lengths on the design of the theme (aka 'skin' or look and feel) of the forum to offer a better user experience for members and visitors. The default theme will be new, yet clearly influenced by the classic TGP look. We will have a dark version of that also easily selectable. Also available will be a "Classic TGP" theme that closely matches the current theme you are accustomed to using with the current software. There is also an easy width adjustment to make it set width or expand to your window width for each theme. As we get closer, I'll update everyone so hopefully, no one will be caught by surprise. "


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I accept that advertising pays the bills, but I find the physical insertion of short ads between posts, in a manner that often makes them LOOK like posts, disconcerting. It doesn't help that so many here use handles other than their name, and avatars of others' faces, making the sepia-toned name attached to the ad look like a member's post until you "decode" the content.

I find this not only disruptive, but sneaky - although I realize it was not the intent of the site or webmaster/moderator. Something that either places ads in a unique location (like the ad for The Arts Music Store I'm seeing at the moment over on the right) or makes them instantly recognizable AS an ad, would be greatly appreciated. For instance, our local paper has increased the "advertainment" content over the last few months, but use a unique font for all such articles, and generally clusters them together, so they aren't confused with real news items from local reporters or wire services. If advertiser names that show up on the left, where member names/avatars/info normally do, had a unique and distinctive colour, font, or background, that would help in being able to follow a thread without attentional interruptions. If I want to read an ad, I will. What I don't want are "trojan horse" ads that require me to look at and often read them to know they are ads.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

mhammer said:


> I accept that advertising pays the bills, but I find the physical insertion of short ads between posts, in a manner that often makes them LOOK like posts, disconcerting.




It`s spamming the conversations. It`s intrusive and sneaky. I havn`t seen these ads yet as I paid premium. It`s obvious Cricket gives a fiddlers fuck what we think, maybe in the polite sense, but that`s about it...just revenue for him.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

If a skin was offered that would make this new crap look at least somewhat like the old interface, some people might be more comfortable with it. If other forums can do that, why can't this place?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Is there a way of removing the flashing orange bars in the upper right corner? 
I find them distracting and their purpose unknown or unnecessary to me.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mooh said:


> Is there a way of removing the flashing orange bars in the upper right corner?
> I find them distracting and their purpose unknown or unnecessary to me.


I'm not seeing them. (Windows, Firefox)


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

bw66 said:


> I'm not seeing them. (Windows, Firefox)


Screen shot, Safari on the iMac.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mooh said:


> View attachment 322575
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah. I see them as the page is loading, but they go away as soon a the page finishes loading - usually less than a second. I'm guessing that some portion of the page isn't loading completely for you.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

bw66 said:


> Ah. I see them as the page is loading, but they go away as soon a the page finishes loading - usually less than a second. I'm guessing that some portion of the page isn't loading completely for you.


I've only seen them once when I had a poor connection.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Those bars only appear when you are loading something.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

jayoldschool said:


> Those bars only appear when you are loading something.


Okidoki, though the page certainly appears fully loaded, kind of like the operator.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

mhammer said:


> I accept that advertising pays the bills, but I find the physical insertion of short ads between posts, in a manner that often makes them LOOK like posts, disconcerting. It doesn't help that so many here use handles other than their name, and avatars of others' faces, making the sepia-toned name attached to the ad look like a member's post until you "decode" the content.
> 
> I find this not only disruptive, but sneaky - although I realize it was not the intent of the site or webmaster/moderator. Something that either places ads in a unique location (like the ad for The Arts Music Store I'm seeing at the moment over on the right) or makes them instantly recognizable AS an ad, would be greatly appreciated. For instance, our local paper has increased the "advertainment" content over the last few months, but use a unique font for all such articles, and generally clusters them together, so they aren't confused with real news items from local reporters or wire services. If advertiser names that show up on the left, where member names/avatars/info normally do, had a unique and distinctive colour, font, or background, that would help in being able to follow a thread without attentional interruptions. If I want to read an ad, I will. What I don't want are "trojan horse" ads that require me to look at and often read them to know they are ads.


Get uBlock Origin and Adblock Plus to take care of any extraneous items. I also have Ghostery. Sometimes on a site a video player won't work, but you get to know this and can temporarily disable the addons to let things through. If you have Facebook, add Facebook Container. This stops FB from harvesting everything you do on every site you go to.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Mooh said:


> Is there a way of removing the flashing orange bars in the upper right corner?
> I find them distracting and their purpose unknown or unnecessary to me.





jayoldschool said:


> Those bars only appear when you are loading something.


They never stop flashing for me either. Even after page is fully loaded. I think they may be tied in to some of the ad scripts as I am not running those.
It's really annoying.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

jb welder said:


> They never stop flashing for me either. Even after page is fully loaded. I think they may be tied in to some of the ad scripts as I am not running those.
> It's really annoying.


Same here--they never stop.
But I've been abel to tune them out.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

When I click "post reply" I will see the flashing bars for a second or two.....same as the grey bars on the old format. Other than that there is nothing like others have described. No ads, nothing. I run AdBlocker plus, an older version of Firefox on Win10 (free upgrade) and Malwarebytes as an anti virus on my laptop. Not too sure how the new format runs on the ipad Mini 2, haven't accessed it for a couple of months.
NB. As soon as I clicked post the gold bars ran for less than a cycle. Maybe a blink in time.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

zontar said:


> Same here--they never stop.
> But I've been abel to tune them out.


For me, the flashing bars are not there on any of the title pages, like 'community help'. They only start flashing when I open an actual thread.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Maybe I just have an old computer?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I suppose I could put a post-it note over it.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

zontar said:


> Same here--they never stop.
> But I've been abel to tune them out.


 I can not tune that out, I am gonna make like an epileptic and have a seizure!
Its fricken driving me nuts.


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Mooh said:


> I suppose I could put a post-it note over it.


Couple of years ago when my wife's car was getting some work done, we had the use of an ancient, clapped-out Taurus loaner that had a piece of black electrical tape stuck over the Check Engine light. That worked just fine.


----------

